# Beauty/electronics TEAM LEAD position



## Beebee10 (Aug 14, 2018)

Okay so quick question. Does your target store have new team leads? Like specifically for an area? Like beauty or electronics and so on..
I know we have the basic softlines hardline team lead and a VM but never for beauty or electronics. And if so are they going to raise your pay?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 14, 2018)

We have no beauty tl due to headcount


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Aug 14, 2018)

My store has a Beauty TL but she also has the Home Departments under her control. Basically a Beauty/Hardlines TL

As for Electronics. We used to have a separate TL way back in the day, but the Sr Hardlines TL runs it.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Aug 15, 2018)

Currently TL for Hardlines and as of recently, Beauty. $55ish mil store. High risk. BTS freaky. Kill me.

Due to staffing and process issues, and the asshole guests who collectively return $30,000 a day sometimes, I spend my days as an overpaid flow TM/reshopper. That’s when I’m not spending hours a day backing up, or helping SFS.

As long as my ETL and STL continue backing me up knowing I literally spend 40 hours a week putting out fires and keeping things from imploding, it’s fine. But I sure am fucked if all of a sudden I’m held accountable for what they don’t give me the time and resources to do...

When beauty was added to my plate, I asked for a pay increase due to additional workload as well as taking on a sales/service/AP focus area. Denied. Told to succeed and that it could lead to my development being accelerated to ‘beat’ the new roles that come with modernization ie: being bumped to SrTL before they eliminate it so that I still get the pay when we are all ‘leads’. 

Thought I was free from the carrot-dangling when I promoted out of electronics.


----------



## BREAKITOUT (Aug 15, 2018)

Tell more! I'm interested in the carrot dangling development you speak of! Really though I need real world examples of development!! 





busyzoningtoys said:


> Currently TL for Hardlines and as of recently, Beauty. $55ish mil store. High risk. BTS freaky. Kill me.
> 
> Due to staffing and process issues, and the asshole guests who collectively return $30,000 a day sometimes, I spend my days as an overpaid flow TM/reshopper. That’s when I’m not spending hours a day backing up, or helping SFS.
> 
> ...


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Aug 15, 2018)

I mean, I get it. They do it because it gets results either way. They ask the impossible of you, with the promise of promotion, and somehow you deliver and it works out. Or you don’t deliver, and you’re stuck, but you busted ass trying. Or you end up being performance managed. I pulled it off last year and caught the carrot at the end of the stick, but it’s shitty, and I thought once I got TL I was done with that kind of thing. 

Right now, what I need to do to be successful, is to juggle maintaining the brand in all of hardlines, maintaining positive comps, driving service and sales in cosmetics while reducing shrink, while having crazy low payroll and having to support other workcenters like flow, front end, and SFS. Would be fine if logistics could finish a goddamn truck instead of having the whole store myself included push it until 3pm. Doesn’t help that hardlines spends massive amounts of time backing up. Oh, and ship has 1000 items to pick and 2 TMs and goal time is approaching, looks like I’m picking for the rest of my shift. 





BREAKITOUT said:


> Tell more! I'm interested in the carrot dangling development you speak of! Really though I need real world examples of development!!


----------



## TargetLounger (Aug 15, 2018)

Yes, I was a Senior GSTL and now I'm Beauty/Tech lead. No raise, except for the annual merit increase.


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Aug 15, 2018)

haha man, if I had a dollar for every time my fellow Electronics TM says he wants the Electronics TL position to come back and run "the show" like in the 80s. 
He's old and hopeful, meanwhile my store has no Sr. TL due to being termed and nobody wants that position so ETL-HR and ETL-Food have been teaming up to make everyone miserable.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 15, 2018)

I'd take Beauty/Tech over GSTL any day.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 15, 2018)

Our group hasn’t modernized yet but our current head count already has a separate beauty TL and a separate electronics TL. We have 5 TLs for hardlines.


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 16, 2018)

Beebee10 said:


> Okay so quick question. Does your target store have new team leads? Like specifically for an area? Like beauty or electronics and so on..
> I know we have the basic softlines hardline team lead and a VM but never for beauty or electronics. And if so are they going to raise your pay?


Currently 14 leads at my store


----------



## itsajob (Aug 22, 2018)

We only have 1 TL for the whole sales floor, although our VMT sometimes acts like a leader when she not. This TL was our GSTL until the previous SF TL quit or was fired (not sure which). Even at small volume store like mine I think running the entire floor is too much and that is why the last TL left. It also doesn't help that we have another dumb blond for an ETL over this area.

itsajob


----------



## Times Up (Aug 22, 2018)

We have a TL for Electronics/Toys/Sporting Goods.  We also have a TM in beauty who gets the responsibilities of being a TL, but not the title (or pay).  She does get close to 40 hrs. each week so sort of a perk I guess.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 22, 2018)

Beauty and Tech TL got dissolved in the new OP model. It was announced last week.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 22, 2018)

CoquiAzul said:


> Beauty and Tech TL got dissolved in the new OP model. It was announced last week.



explains why our leads are playing musical chairs again, except this time GSTL is in high demand (for god knows what reason)


----------



## toredandkhaki (Aug 23, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> explains why our leads are playing musical chairs again, except this time GSTL is in high demand (for god knows what reason)


We Had moved our second GSTL off of the front end, but were told with the new focus on service (especially with us rolling out the trailer sort and stock process ) that there should be two leaders on the front end


----------



## sprinklesontop (Aug 23, 2018)

During a meeting last week, we were told that the "role" of LOD was dissolved.  Each TL is responsible for the LOD "duties" of their own Team.  In that same meeting, we were told that more TLs will be added to our Leadership Team.  Due to Modernization, and the emphasis on "selling" departments; I can only assume that there will be a Beauty/Tech TL, and possibly a TL for Home.


----------



## Go2TL (Aug 23, 2018)

Depending on your store volume and your Org chart...ASANTS...Funny thing though was I got a glimpse of "a" Org chart and the listed positions really didn't make sense. I saw a Food & Bev position and a Food service position. At this store there is a TL that manages the market area, used to be target cafe and of course the people that make the drinks at the store (SB). Can anyone explain what's the difference in responsibilities for the 2 above listed positions?


----------



## Lazy (Aug 23, 2018)

Go2TL said:


> Depending on your store volume and your Org chart...ASANTS...Funny thing though was I got a glimpse of "a" Org chart and the listed positions really didn't make sense. I saw a Food & Bev position and a Food service position. At this store there is a TL that manages the market area, used to be target cafe and of course the people that make the drinks at the store (SB). Can anyone explain what's the difference in responsibilities for the 2 above listed positions?


Food and bev is market team and food service would be target cafe.


----------



## TargetLounger (Aug 23, 2018)

CoquiAzul said:


> Beauty and Tech TL got dissolved in the new OP model. It was announced last week.



This is true, although we've basically known for quite a while it was going away. Looks like higher volume or lower volume will probably still keep some sort of Specialty Lead or Leader to handle those 2 departments and Style.


----------



## TargetLounger (Aug 23, 2018)

toredandkhaki said:


> We Had moved our second GSTL off of the front end, but were told with the new focus on service (especially with us rolling out the trailer sort and stock process ) that there should be two leaders on the front end



I believe most stores should have 3 in the new rollout. They'll be emphasized much more on the sales floor, that was my takeaway from all the training as of recent for the new Truck process.


----------



## Go2TL (Aug 23, 2018)

Lazy said:


> Food and bev is market team and food service would be target cafe.


Target cafe is now nonexistent here so it will be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 23, 2018)

TargetLounger said:


> I believe most stores should have 3 in the new rollout. They'll be emphasized much more on the sales floor, that was my takeaway from all the training as of recent for the new Truck process.



Two Service and Engagement Leads is the default for low and medium volume stores. High volume might get a third one though in their org chart.


----------



## Mysterious (Aug 24, 2018)

Our veteran Reciever became the Beauty/Electronics TL. Her time mostly allocated in Electronics and is only in HBA when none of the 3 TMs are scheduled. Also see her helping Flow team once in awhile. Meanwhile 3 other TMs try to run her former job.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Aug 25, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> Two Service and Engagement Leads is the default for low and medium volume stores. High volume might get a third one though in their org chart.


The idea is that GSAs will run the lanes and service and engagement leads own ‘service’ throughout the store. Problem is, no one at my store is dumb enough to make the lateral move to GSA lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 29, 2018)

That position was officially desolved about two weeks ago.
Thanks
@CoquiAzul


----------



## Times Up (Aug 29, 2018)

CoquiAzul said:


> Beauty and Tech TL got dissolved in the new OP model. It was announced last week.



One of the TLs in my store was just put in charge of Beauty and Electronics last week???


----------



## BeautyyyTM (Oct 1, 2019)

Is Beauty Team Leader still a position they have at select stores to this date? If so that must be nice! :/ I’ve been a beauty consultant and have been wanting to move up but we have no such beauty TL positions, one of the style TL’s is my direct beauty leader. Kind of sucks and is kind of unfair because my leader is also in charge of the visual merchandisers, beauty , and style


----------



## rog the dog (Oct 2, 2019)

BeautyyyTM said:


> Is Beauty Team Leader still a position they have at select stores to this date? If so that must be nice! :/ I’ve been a beauty consultant and have been wanting to move up but we have no such beauty TL positions, one of the style TL’s is my direct beauty leader. Kind of sucks and is kind of unfair because my leader is also in charge of the visual merchandisers, beauty , and style



So your TL's official title is a Specialty Sales TL. Low to Medium volume stores have two of these TLs that run the apparel department, you only get one to run Beauty and Tech if your store is higher volume, even then I haven't heard of too many.

Most stores have the Specialty Sales ETL handle Beauty and Tech directly, with some deciding to have one of the apparel leads handle it.

What you can do is very easy, partner with your TL and volunteer to essentially run your department. Development process starts there.


----------



## mizl (Oct 14, 2019)

There's supposed to be two? Huh. Well, my store has one, and then an ETL of Specialty Sales, which is also the SD... I wonder why it's not two real TLs who can actually focus on stuff, because our Specialty Sales TL mostly focuses on Style and Beauty and Electronics are definitely suffering for it. Ugh, I'd love to have that role.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 14, 2019)

mizl said:


> There's supposed to be two? Huh. Well, my store has one, and then an ETL of Specialty Sales, which is also the SD... I wonder why it's not two real TLs who can actually focus on stuff, because our Specialty Sales TL mostly focuses on Style and Beauty and Electronics are definitely suffering for it. Ugh, I'd love to have that role.


You sound like you’re in a very small volume store.


----------



## mizl (Oct 14, 2019)

We're uhhhh a 4 out of 5 I believe, close-ish to a 3, so low volume? So we should still have two Specialty Sales TLs. Or rather, our SD really shouldn't be ETL of Specialty Sales because.......they ain't got time for that. Really I just want to gun for that 2nd Specialty Sales TL position, because I know our current TL would love to have Beauty and Tech off her plate, and I would love to have it on mine.


----------

